# Newbie to this forum an loving it already



## rudolphlance (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say hi and introduce myself to everyone. I am a newbie to the site but have been ready lots of posting from last year. This is totally my kind of forum. I am in wright county and have never hunted morels before. Couple buddies do but won't give up there spot, heck I wouldn't either. So I will be heading out on my own searching for the honey holes. Good luck this year and hope to talk to you all and see how everyone's ding this season.


----------

